# If You Were a Stripper/Burlesque Dancer What Would Your Name Be?



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 11, 2016)

Because not everyone aspires to be a super hero let's see what some creative names for your sultry alter-ego's would be! This isn't just for women, we all know men can gyrate their way into our hearts much like Magic Mike did!

If I were a stripper or burlesque performer my name would be Kitty LeVicious and I have known this for a really long time. My mom had a super Russian co-worker whose name was Lev LeVicious and I told him I wanted to marry his son just for the last name because it's amazing, and Kitty because, well my name is Kaydee, and I like cats so it just works really well. Stripping still seems like a good profession, I mean, good exercise, virtually free money because men ogle me constantly anyways, I might as well get money for it right? And it's like really good for self confidence!


----------



## Heyden (Jan 11, 2016)

Booty La Queena


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 11, 2016)

If I were a stripper I'd be Chicle LePop


----------



## Isabella (Jan 11, 2016)

idk, can someone come up with a stripper name for me pls L0L


----------



## seliph (Jan 11, 2016)

mine would just be my name cuz i got nothing to hide


----------



## Mariah (Jan 11, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Because not everyone aspires to be a super hero let's see what some creative names for your sultry alter-ego's would be! This isn't just for women, we all know men can gyrate their way into our hearts much like Magic Mike did!
> 
> If I were a stripper or burlesque performer my name would be Kitty LeVicious and I have known this for a really long time. My mom had a super Russian co-worker whose name was Lev LeVicious and I told him I wanted to marry his son just for the last name because it's amazing, and Kitty because, well my name is Kaydee, and I like cats so it just works really well. Stripping still seems like a good profession, I mean, good exercise, virtually free money because men ogle me constantly anyways, I might as well get money for it right? And it's like really good for self confidence!



You've obviously put a lot of thought into this. I think you should go for it.


----------



## mogyay (Jan 11, 2016)

Isabella said:


> idk, can someone come up with a stripper name for me pls L0L



there's generators like this one (i'm lacking in creativity for stripper names at this time )

mines is apparently sugar shimmerjugs

i can deal with it


----------



## Isabella (Jan 11, 2016)

mogyay said:


> there's generators like thisone
> 
> mines is apparently sugar shimmerjugs
> 
> i can deal with it



Sugar Leatherhorn
LOLLL WHAT


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jan 11, 2016)

Mine would be Jugs.


And nothing else.


----------



## Javocado (Jan 11, 2016)

the javulator ;-)


----------



## Katattacc (Jan 11, 2016)

When I was younger I would make my screen name for everything Silky Kitten or Silky Kitty. Not because I was a hoe, I just liked cats and the adjective silky.. but now I know better... would make for a good stage name tho lol.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 11, 2016)

Mariah said:


> You've obviously put a lot of thought into this. I think you should go for it.



There isn't a huge market for fat strippers and burlesque dancers.


----------



## xX.Big.Bang.Xx (Jan 11, 2016)

BANG BANG would be name =)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jan 11, 2016)

#ChestyGlitzrock


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2016)

Moko Lisa. It's got a cool ring.. and somewhat edgy because this picture lol.


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 11, 2016)

I have been tempted to actually go for this perfession. I know that sounds bad but I pretty much agree with you, Kitty. Might as well get money for the body you were blessed with. 

I don't know what my name would be though.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 11, 2016)

Something uncreative like...
Maple-licious. 
idk that's the first thing that popped into my head.
of course it's uncreative rip


----------



## tsantsa (Jan 11, 2016)

Javocado said:


> the javulator ;-)



ejavulator


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 11, 2016)

Javocado said:


> the javulator ;-)


How much for a quick lap dance, boss?


----------



## cIementine (Jan 11, 2016)

i'd be Crispy GlamRack


----------



## boujee (Jan 11, 2016)

coco


----------



## kayleee (Jan 11, 2016)

Omg Kitty LeVicious that is too good. That is perfect 

Idk I don't have any ideas for a stripper name maybe I'd go for something not subtle at all like Boobs


----------



## Rasha (Jan 11, 2016)

Foxxxy

prolly already taken though :/


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jan 11, 2016)

My stripper name would be "Bold and Brass."


----------



## cIementine (Jan 11, 2016)

kayleee said:


> Omg Kitty LeVicious that is too good. That is perfect
> 
> Idk I don't have any ideas for a stripper name maybe I'd go for something not subtle at all like Boobs



"hi, what's your name?"
"boobs"


----------



## demoness (Jan 11, 2016)

my "alter ego" you say

brandicane


----------



## enchilada (Jan 11, 2016)

Star Clermont


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 11, 2016)

Honey Rider


----------



## Acruoxil (Jan 11, 2016)

I'd let the babes name me.


----------



## kayleee (Jan 11, 2016)

Ares said:


> I'd let the babes name me.



Little D


----------



## Cory (Jan 11, 2016)

clownpenis.fart


----------



## Beardo (Jan 11, 2016)

Land Ho

*Credit to my friend Isabella*


----------



## riummi (Jan 11, 2016)

did some generator thing and got: Fantasia Leatherridge


----------



## Bassy (Jan 11, 2016)

LMAO! Generator result:

Harry Down Under


----------



## EtchaSketch (Jan 11, 2016)

Apparently
Tink Swallows


----------



## skout (Jan 11, 2016)

~*~ tiffani ~*~
with an 'i'


----------



## Fantasyrick (Jan 11, 2016)

Chocolate Daddy tbh


----------



## Anine (Jan 11, 2016)

"Chesty Glitterbrook" according to the generator haha

I'm fairly certain I would pick something super generic Scandinavian though, since I happen to be one and fit the whole, blonde + blue eyed girl stereotype. It's apparently a plus to be one for some reason, fairly certain because of the Nordic girls are *~*g o r g e o u s*~* thing people tend to go on about. ...Not that I am, but hey, a strength is a strength and in a business where looks/image is all that matters I'll use what I can to get ahead of everyone else o;


----------



## kayleee (Jan 11, 2016)

I'd be a clumsy stripper in cowboy boots and call myself Hoe Down


----------



## milkyi (Jan 11, 2016)

Kandy Kat.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 11, 2016)

I just did the simulator and got "Sparkle Swallows". 
waay better than my last one ha


----------



## Kapriznyy (Jan 11, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Stripping still seems like a good profession, I mean, good exercise, virtually free money because men ogle me constantly anyways, I might as well get money for it right? And it's like really good for self confidence!



The second I read this sentence I was just going "no, no, no, no, no, no, NO"

People who have the privilege of turning to stripping and doing it in a high class environment with great security might have a good time, maybe. Everyone else? No. Very, very no. I don't even know where to begin so I'm just going to leave it at this.


----------



## Gusmanak (Jan 11, 2016)

Mr.Rodgers


----------



## Contessa (Jan 11, 2016)

Beardo said:


> Land Ho
> 
> *Credit to my friend Isabella*



Well if you're taking that then I guess I'll go to plan B: little Ho Peep


----------



## tae (Jan 11, 2016)

o k


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jan 11, 2016)

Spice Cheeks


----------



## emmareid (Jan 11, 2016)

JUGS


----------



## Llust (Jan 11, 2016)

diamomd lustridge
what the fukc


----------



## Thunder (Jan 12, 2016)

thunder thighs


----------



## Jacob (Jan 12, 2016)

Satan's kiss


----------



## N e s s (Jan 12, 2016)

*I AM HELGA*


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 12, 2016)

Jugs McSparkles


----------



## xiaonu (Jan 12, 2016)

Something short , sweet, and simple. Idk probably something over used like Candy.


----------



## Acruoxil (Jan 12, 2016)

kayleee said:


> Little D



You'd say otherwise in bed


----------



## Squidward (Jan 12, 2016)

Obliterator 2000


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 12, 2016)

N e s s said:


> *I AM HELGA*



Was that just an 'Allo 'allo reference? ;o;


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 12, 2016)

Gusmanak said:


> Mr.Rodgers



i'm crying 
this thread is golden


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 12, 2016)

MapleLeafKangaroos said:


> i'm crying
> this thread is golden



indeed


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Jan 12, 2016)

Spoiler: NSFW?



CLassi spelt with an "i" and a little **** that hangs of the "C" and bends around and ****s the "L" out of th "A-S-S"



Prolly something sexy


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 16, 2016)

Now I'm convinced we need to open a TBT strip club.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Now I'm convinced we need to open a TBT strip club.



yes
or wait.. scrub that xD this forum is turning mature


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 16, 2016)

Moko said:


> yes
> or wait.. scrub that xD this forum is turning mature


SHH! Don't let them find out! *sexy stripping music*


----------



## epona (Jan 16, 2016)

my friends and i actually came up with ones for ourselves when we were like 15 and we still use them sometimes in bars to introduce ourselves to guys hahahah

mine was Sylvie Moon lol


----------



## 00jachna (Jan 16, 2016)

Butter Buns


----------



## nami26 (Jan 16, 2016)

kinky boots


----------



## TheGlamourGroup (Jan 16, 2016)

Glamour Jade


----------



## santoyo.bay (Jan 16, 2016)

Allison Chains or The South Pole


----------



## CrossAnimal (Jan 16, 2016)

I tried a generator and came up with (drum roll) Dallas Dixoncheeks.


----------



## Mercedes (Jan 16, 2016)

Lil' Merk


----------



## hzl (Jan 16, 2016)

sugar **** (just because Gavin and Stacey quote)


----------



## pickle inkii. (Jan 16, 2016)

Impressive McStripperBuns!


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 16, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Now I'm convinced we need to open a TBT strip club.



yes
SELLING NUDES FOR 100 TBT
We'll make a goldmine
nah
you know me
just read my bio


----------



## Esphas (Jan 16, 2016)

donald trump


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 16, 2016)

Esphas said:


> donald trump



I think I love you


----------



## Esphas (Jan 16, 2016)

Justina said:


> I think I love you



i love me also


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 16, 2016)

Esphas said:


> i love me also



#foreveralonebuds?2k16


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 17, 2016)

Another great name is **** McGee


----------



## radioloves (Jan 17, 2016)

I think I'll go with Saucy Mama ~


----------



## Llust (Jan 17, 2016)

Justina said:


> yes
> SELLING NUDES FOR 100 TBT
> We'll make a goldmine
> nah
> ...



im pretty sure my dog's nipples would sell for more than peoples nudes


----------



## okaimii (Jan 17, 2016)

Big Legs.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 17, 2016)

okaimii said:


> Big Legs.



Thunder Thighs is better

this is what I think of big legs


----------



## okaimii (Jan 17, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Thunder Thighs is better



Thunder Thighs is overused tho


----------



## Acruoxil (Jan 17, 2016)

okaimii said:


> Thunder Thighs is overused tho



ham hands would suit you more nina


----------



## okaimii (Jan 17, 2016)

Ares said:


> ham hands would suit you more nina



but i'm not hank


----------



## Acruoxil (Jan 17, 2016)

okaimii said:


> but i'm not hank



ur all for skyler though

ok how about bitchy booty


----------



## pickle inkii. (Jan 17, 2016)

A list of super-exotic original stripper names:
John Smith
Bob Johnson
Jeff Williams
Robert Brown
James Miller
durnuld turmp


----------



## Thunder (Jan 20, 2016)

okaimii said:


> Thunder Thighs is overused tho



****, back to the drawing board.


----------



## Beardo (Jan 20, 2016)

Thunder said:


> ****, back to the drawing board.



Lol, when I saw you posted on here, Thunder Thighs was my first thought. Too bad, I feel like it would work for you.


----------



## Goth (Jan 20, 2016)

My name would be Thottie


----------



## EgotisticalKarp (Jan 21, 2016)

My name would be The Eternal Pole to symbolize my love for the pole. I pray to it every night, it fills me wit a wonderful feeling as i gracefully wrap my body around the shimmering pole, exposing my body to the masses for money. The pole reminds me of my father who left me to become the world famous pole dancer, Shaquille O' Neal. I still remember his parting words that he left me from when I was born grasping for a pole. "Believe in nothing except the pole." He then rode his rocket pole off into the sky. Some say he is pole dancing on Uranus, waiting for the day the world finally realizes his talent.


----------



## pepperado (Jan 21, 2016)

Thanks to a Stripper Name Generator, I'd be Princess Heavenbomb.


----------



## HalfsideClark (Jan 21, 2016)

I am the well know Chesty Sunnykiss


----------



## A l i c e. (Jan 21, 2016)

Jugs Magee


----------



## Bowie (Jan 21, 2016)

Little Wendy.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jan 22, 2016)

blonde ambition


----------



## Brad (Jan 22, 2016)

Chevron, or Felicity.


----------



## PeeBraiin (Jan 22, 2016)

Brown sugar


----------



## Acruoxil (Jan 28, 2016)

Universaljellyfish said:


> Brown sugar



more like sassy egg


----------



## teto (Jan 28, 2016)

Bambi Longlegs


----------



## A l i c e. (Jan 28, 2016)

Delishush said:


> Bambi Longlegs



yer mum is dead


----------



## Damniel (Jan 28, 2016)

Captain crunch


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 28, 2016)

Call me Daniel said:


> Captain crunch



more like captain booger


----------



## Damniel (Jan 28, 2016)

Moko said:


> more like captain booger


Boogers can be crunchy


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 28, 2016)

Call me Daniel said:


> Boogers can be crunchy



ew do you fry them or


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 28, 2016)

Pope Cartman


Spoiler: Selfie


----------



## Sig (Jan 28, 2016)

yiffmaster69


----------



## VividVero (Jan 28, 2016)

Cinnamon Ridge


----------



## Fantasyrick (Jan 28, 2016)

Daddy


----------



## Lumira (Jan 30, 2016)

pelvis shaker


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 30, 2016)

Jet 
omg! so creative ._.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Oct 7, 2020)

Autumn Rain


----------



## Neb (Oct 8, 2020)

It’d be the same as my drag name: Queen Benji Bea.


----------



## Bcat (Oct 8, 2020)

From now on, you may all refer to me as Big Bertha Badonkadonk


----------



## Mezzanine (Oct 8, 2020)

Stinky.


----------

